# Filtro pasa bajo 4º orden butterworth



## blackpic (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola amigos tengo que elavorar un filtro pasa bajo 4º orden butterworth y no se por donde empezar y agradeceria cualquier ayuda... de ante mano muchas gracias...

eh buscado información y no se por donde empezar ya que busco y no encuetro nada eso es como tener una venda en los ojos y agradeceria a que me ayudaran a poder ver un poco para haci ver un poco las cosas mas clara a la hora de elavorar dicho filtro...


----------



## mabauti (Ago 31, 2008)

esto te puede servir :

http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/filterpro.html


----------



## blackpic (Ago 31, 2008)

Gracias amigo por la respuesta deja chequiar el dato y te cuento el resultado


----------



## emanuel23 (Jun 14, 2009)

Mirate este hilo ahi hay uno con un tlc14 esta muy bueno.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-activo-pasa-bajo-variable-1683/


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 14, 2009)

que ancho de banda necesitas ? tiene que ser pasivo o activo ?


----------



## pulpozurdo (Jul 4, 2017)

estoy en la misma situacion en mi caso tengo que hacer uno de 4to orden pasivo y la frecuencia de corte es de 3khz.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 5, 2017)

Por que un 4to orden?? evaluaste sus complicaciones y alteraciones en la señal??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2017)

Aqui tenés : 








http://www.turneraudio.com.au/loudspeakers-crossover-filters.html


----------

